
Intel Unveils the Intel Neural Compute Stick 2 - rbanffy
https://newsroom.intel.com/news/intel-unveils-intel-neural-compute-stick-2/
======
natvert
Anyone know someone at Intel or how to actually buy the Myriad X to use in
other hardware designs? I have reached out to Intel multiple times with no
response.

~~~
Haitischmock
You can try
[https://www.movidius.com/contact](https://www.movidius.com/contact)

